

Asking the wrong question at eBay - imp
http://gowest.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2007/11/29/asking-the-wrong-question-at-ebay/

======
mattmaroon
That was incredibly dumb. How would eBay be rewarding investors by ditching a
lucrative, growing segment of its business? The synergy between the two is
incredible (as is the lack of synergy between eBay and Skype) so as a
shareholder, that would be the last thing I'd want.

Also Amazon's business must be pretty defensible, because competitors like
buy.com and overstock seem to be getting nowhere. Reputation is worth a lot
for an online retailer.

